# Veda*BLM Pryor Mountain Mustang*



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Day 7
Wow...it has been a week since I brought home wild thang. I am so amazed at how well she progresses and in just a week. I am so excited to continue with her training and watching her transformation!

Today Veda walked right up to me in the pasture at feeding time. It didn't last long...those other boss mares run her off bc they know I am there for the sole purpose of petting and fussing over them. I had to feed them to keep them occupied while I proceeded to halter and lead her out. I took her over to the blocker tie ring and fixed her dinner. My dad was out there today getting some things out of the barn and she was skittish with him driving around and loading things up but settled down just in time for my brother to come drive around. She is definitely nervous around other people so I see this is something we will need to work on. 
I groomed her from head to tail..avoiding those darn back legs...still don't want to get kicked just yet. Today she picked up both front feet and allowed me to hold them there patiently until I set them down. 
This was all I did for today...My husband was watching the girls after dinner so I wanted to hurry up and relieve him since I knew he wasn't feeling that great. I also realized I have not posted any pics of the beautiful girl! I will get right on that in the morning!! Stay tuned....AND AWAKE!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Subbing for PICTURES! (and to see how you prgress, of course) She sounds absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Day 8-10

I have just been progressing on the same things each day. She is getting better and better. She will now pick up her front two feet very easily, fly sprays easier, catches easier. Heck the other day she was the first one to greet me in the pasture and the first one to start following me back to the gate. She now also has a back up and will move her hindquarters just by my body language. 

She is still nervous around strangers. I have been slowly walking her around the barn and getting used to seeing everyone. She doesn't seem to mind the dogs and cats at all. 

She seems to be gaining some more weight and filling in some of the 'gaps.' I want to be certain she is in better weight when she foals in another month or two.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I know she needs more groceries, and she is definitely getting them. I hope that she will continue to gain and progress, especially with her in foal.


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

Love her color! Looking foreward to more updates


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

*Week 2*


I am just constantly amazed at this little horse. She is doing so great. Veda has settled in nicely with my herd now. She is at the bottom of the totem pole, but they are all comfortable with each other now. She is easy to catch on about 7 acres so I think it's awesome. She is allowing me to halter her easily and disengages her hindquarters just by watching my body language. She will easily pick up her front feet and let me hold as long as needed. She will also let me rub my hands down her back legs and I will start to pick the back feet up this week. I like to take things slow and steady instead of rushing to just have it done. I would rather take a long time and have a solid foundation than to just rush through and have holes show later on. Believe me....I learned the hard way!!

She is still a little nervous around strangers, but I just constantly introduce her to friends/family and she seems to be more accepting now. She still seems to be more comfortable with me on her left side so I am doing lots of work on her right side to reassure her it's okay. 

She will lunge to the right very easily, but not to the left (which is the side she seems more comfortable on??) We will be working more on that this week also. She has also accepted the saddle pad without any fuss at all. Of course I won't be riding her as she is suspected in foal. She should be "due" anywhere from Sept to October. She has also gained more weight!! I'll try and post a picture of her tonight.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Subbing for updates, progress, and pictures.


----------

